# How far should sh1t talk go?



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

The wife and I had one of our all too frequent blowouts this week....

I got up at seven AM and fixed breakfast for my 96 YO dad, and myself. Cleared the table, and checked the dishwasher to see if the dishes were clean...It is my job to empty the dishwasher.....

Went back into my BR and watched tv....The wife walked in on me about nine and asked "Why didn't you empty the dishwasher"?

I replied, "it wasn't very full, and the dishes didn't have any water on them, so I thought they were dirty"....She always rinses them very well before putting them in the washer, and even dirty dishes often look spotless.......

She said I was lying, and was just lazy, and slacking on my job.....

Thats when the blowout started....., and her final salvo was.....You tell people marrying me was a blessing for you, but as far as I'm concerned, the day I met you, I was CURSED.....

Guys and girls, would that piss you off? and is it taking sh1t talk a little too far?.....

A little added info...A few weeks ago she told me I put up a load of dirty dishes, and she pulled all of them off the shelves for inspection, and decided they had indeed been clean......So it is hard even for her to tell the difference.....

the woodchuck


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

I would be sad to be called a lying,lazy, slacker and add the curse part ouch! Is she extra cranky lately or is she always like this?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

There is no need for her to feel "cursed" one moment longer. The door isn't locked, is it? If my wife ever wanted to seriously piss me off, calling me a liar would do it.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

making mountains out of molehills comes to mind...


----------



## Thumper (Mar 23, 2013)

96 year old father in the house, I understand its your dad, but could that be the center of the stress?? Really don't answer that, you should have thought that in the first place. How much time do you have to devote there that she feels left out? It must be a very tough situation for BOTH of you right now, and I understand your taking care of your dad, but put the shoe on the other foot a minute and you might just understand these feelings of resentment. You need to work thru them if want it to work, sounds like your both a bit stressed from it? He been there long? Be there much longer? Do you have date nights with your wife so she, AND "YOU, can get out of the house and away for a bit?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Woodchuck said:


> She said I was lying, and was just lazy, and slacking on my job.....
> 
> Thats when the blowout started....., and her final salvo was.....You tell people marrying me was a blessing for you, but as far as I'm concerned, the day I met you, I was CURSED.....


So what did you say in this blowout? 

What she said was pretty rude if she was not kidding.


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

Woodchuck said:


> Guys and girls, would that piss you off? and is it taking sh1t talk a little too far?.....



*YES! Does she have a personality disorder?*


----------



## ubercoolpanda (Sep 11, 2012)

I think her saying that was pretty harsh.. Then again she was angry. I hope she didn't mean it. 

Has she apologised for saying this?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

It has nothing to do with the dishwasher. Find the source of her frustration.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

verbally abusive comes to mind.On her part,not yours.
I wonder also if she has a personality disorder.

You never call your partner names and you don't treat them like a child either. She did both.Over dishes.Ridiculous.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Thumper said:


> 96 year old father in the house, I understand its your dad, but could that be the center of the stress?? Really don't answer that, you should have thought that in the first place. How much time do you have to devote there that she feels left out? It must be a very tough situation for BOTH of you right now, and I understand your taking care of your dad, but put the shoe on the other foot a minute and you might just understand these feelings of resentment. You need to work thru them if want it to work, sounds like your both a bit stressed from it? He been there long? Be there much longer? Do you have date nights with your wife so she, AND "YOU, can get out of the house and away for a bit?


Well, I put her brother and sister thru highschool, supported her deadbeat nephiew for a year, and raised her son by a previous relationship, so it is "shoe on other foot" BTW Dad chips in a grand a month, and is leaving us several hundred grand...He has been here a year, but really how much longer could he last?

I might spend an hour a day with dad, he is a tv western addict, and sits in the recliner with wireless headphones except for meals. He is a bit inconvenient, but she always loved him too...Put a 60" in the BR so we can get away....2000 sq ft home, so it's not "in your face 24-7...

She just lets her alligator mouth run away with her hummingbird a$$...


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

Woodchuck said:


> The wife and I had one of our all too frequent blowouts this week....
> 
> I got up at seven AM and fixed breakfast for my 96 YO dad, and myself. Cleared the table, and checked the dishwasher to see if the dishes were clean...It is my job to empty the dishwasher.....
> 
> ...


Sounds like my house and we have fought over the dumbest things! Now to my credit I am usually not the fight starter I'd say 98% of the time, because first and foremost I enjoy peace and quiet and are very easy going and non-confrontational if you _allow_ me to be that way. I always tell my wife that if you don't wanna see that ugly mean side of me then.........QUIT bringing it out, and that you can get me to do things and go along with stuff by simply being nice about it and not all loud and nasty.

My dad has a saying: "if you don't wanna see the bull's horns - then quit tugging hard on it's tail"!


----------



## Aunt Ava (Jan 24, 2013)

Woodchuck said:


> She said I was lying, and was just lazy, and slacking on my job.....
> 
> Thats when the blowout started....., and her final salvo was.....You tell people marrying me was a blessing for you, but as far as I'm concerned, the day I met you, I was CURSED.....
> 
> Guys and girls, would that piss you off? and is it taking sh1t talk a little too far?.....


That is just mean, and hateful. Why would she say she was cursed the day she met you? What a horrible thing to say to someone you supposedly love. There is no place for sh1t talk in a marriage - marriage is tough enough without deliberate sabotage. 

I bet if you said something similar to her that she would cry and b1tch to everyone she knows that you are abusive. 

I hope you called her on this bs and informed her that she is free to break the curse and leave at any time.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

Unfortuneatly after sooooo many horrible, mean, and down right nasty things have been said that can't be taken back; it eventually wipes away all the sparkle and shine your marriage once had no matter how long you stay together(if you stay together).


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Married Mans Sex life...great book...has nothing to do with sex!!!!

Read it.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

One more thing, stop dealing with there tests she throws at you. 

Calm the phuck down and have some confidence that there are women out there that not only will respect you for what you are doing but what you a capable of doing in the future!

To answer your question , the sh1t talks stops with you and how you tolorate it by showing the indiference it diserves or engaging and and showing your old lady the lack of boudries you have.


Would you deal with this kind of sh1t at work?


Your old lady doesn't know how lucky she is....back in the day Mrs. the-guy would be wiping snot off her nose as she got up off the floor. I'm a different man today, I command respect rather then demand respect.

These days I have found that showing respect is the same as earning respect, and if respect can't be returned then it is up to you to tolorate it or not and move on.


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

There shouldn't be any sh1t talk.

We have not once in five years called the other a name out of anger or spite. 

We never fight.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

the guy said:


> One more thing, stop dealing with there tests she throws at you.
> 
> Calm the phuck down and have some confidence that there are women out there that not only will respect you for what you are doing but what you a capable of doing in the future!
> 
> ...


Got up off the floor? You do realize that a) this is not the 1960's or 70's anymore and you do jail time for that now, and b) that most women today who have careers and self esteem are not going to be "commanded" by anyone. My wife is the type she will show you the door in a heartbeat if you come at her like some old fashioned caveman.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Woodchuck said:


> You tell people marrying me was a blessing for you, but as far as I'm concerned, the day I met you, I was CURSED.....
> 
> Guys and girls, would that piss you off? and is it taking sh1t talk a little too far?.....
> 
> ...


Piss me off? I wouldn't be married to any woman who uttered anything remotely like that to me.

Perspective sure is a b*tch. Because you're asking "would that piss you off", and I'm asking "why the hell are you still there to have to ask"? 

I've read enough of your posts to know that you've been married damn near a half century, and your wife still treats you like utter crap. 50 damn years of this garbage. What a waste of a perfectly good, God given life to spend it with somebody who treats you like this.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

Too far. I'd call her on it like flies on leftovers at a picnic.

If she wants you to respect her, she has to give in kind. 
If you want her to respect you, you have to stand up.


----------

